# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  6.5 mm 143gr ELD-X for 123gr AMax

## R93

Anyone have 20-30 123 Amax to swap?

I have some 130 scirocco as well if that suits.

Just wanna see what the 123 goes like in my rifle.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## nzfubz

> Anyone have 20-30 123 Amax to swap?
> 
> I have some 130 scirocco as well if that suits.
> 
> Just wanna see what the 123 goes like in my rifle.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yep and I'm keen to try the ELDX. Can send 2 over PM me

----------


## R93

Sorted now thanks to nzfubz cheers

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Timmay

@R93 & @nzfubz I'm after a single 143 eldx and 30 123amax's can I buy that off any of you?

----------


## nzfubz

Sorry mate I only have about that of the 123s left for myself

----------


## R93

I have plenty Eld-x and you could have one but I just arrived back in PNG sorry mate. Won't be home until the 18th October. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Timmay

All good. Thanks guys.

----------


## Mathias

@Timmay  did you sort some 123 Amax's out? I could help out early next week.

----------


## Timmay

Not yet, if I see a cheap box at the sika show I might grab it. I'll pm you next week. Thanks

----------


## Dead is better

We were looking at that round earlier this week eh. On what I put through QL and AB the 123 or 120 Amax stood well ahead of most contenders out of the 6.5mm projectiles. The scenar was the only other one in the running. What powder will you try R93?

----------


## R93

> We were looking at that round earlier this week eh. On what I put through QL and AB the 123 or 120 Amax stood well ahead of most contenders out of the 6.5mm projectiles. The scenar was the only other one in the running. What powder will you try R93?


Not sure yet. I have a few ideas and different sorts of powders.
I have never tried 120-123 projectiles in my Ackley so it is pretty much just to satisfy my curiosity.



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Fireflite

@Timmy are you still after an ELD-x?

----------


## Timmay

@Fireflite, yes please. I sorted a box of 123 amaxes. I will PM.

----------

